# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  A Visit To Aix-en-Provence

## Jim Kelly-Evans

After docking at the port of Marseilles we took a bus tour Monday morning  to the beautiful old Provencal village of Aix-en-Provence. The guide  stressed how the town was famed as being the birth and death site of the  great French Post-Impressionist artist Paul Cezanne. 

More photos and text at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Cruise03 004.jpgCruise03 011.jpg

----------


## bto

Lovely, Jim.

----------


## GramChop

Wow. Would love to see more, please!

----------


## soyabeans

one of our favorite cities in the south of France and while in Marseilles eat at Chez Fonton the Bouillabaisse is second only to *Le Bacon*, in Antibes

----------

